# learning conformation



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello,
Does anyone know any books or particularly good reads online about the GSD conformation? Learning about how to judge it (ex, how to give critiques, not actual becoming a judge) or any good reads about SV style showing would be appreciated.

I was talking to a friend who is interested in showing her male and I was interested in maybe showing my female some day, but I realized aside from running your dog in a big circle I don't know much technical stuff about showing. :rofl:

((One question just for shiggles, how big of a fault is it if your dog is taller than standard?))


----------

